# The Law Isn't Quite Ready For Cloud Computing



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Google's terms of service allows it to cancel accounts and delete documents -- and someone who relies on a system like that only to find out later that he or she needs to hand over documents as a part of a court case may be in trouble."
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20090808/1052055811.shtml

Or relies on it for a business period.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There are so many issues like this for storing all your information remotely that it's hard to quantify all of them.


----------



## Mr. Newton (Aug 26, 2006)

To rely solely on a computer as the only repository of any valuable,or not so valuable,information is a bit naive.By the time you get to where you are storing valuable information on a computer you should know that it is not to be relied on as being the safest place to store that information.
If for some reason I lost all my data stored on my computer,then I would be very annoyed but I could carry on with minimal disruption.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Who relies solely on a computer to store the information?


----------

